# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  تفاؤليات

## Ayman Roshdy

[frame="4 70"]*تفاؤليات...*


*أيام اهه بتجري...
جايبة الجراح تهري...
أحسن نعيش على طول...
ولاّ نموت بدري؟
عجبي!

اللي انحرم... زعلان...
واللي وصل... هلكان...
طب مين بقى المبسوط؟
ده طق... ودا تعبان...
عجبي!

وف كل حال عايشين...
نشكي... لكن قافشين...
مش أبدى ما نشتكي...
نشربها كاس... راضيين؟
عجبي !

ما تقولشي "آه" م الوجع...
دي النار وضوء الجدع...
لو تبتسم للنار...
هي اللي راح تتلسع...
عجبي!

أيوة السواد مرشوش...
بيه الزمن منقوش...
امسح شوية بقع...
تلقى البياض مفروش...
عجبي!

زقزق يا طير الأمل...
غنّي لي مهما ان حصل...
والجرح لو مكتوب...
مكتوب عليه... يندمل...
عجبي!**
*[/frame]

----------


## فراشة

يا قرص شمس ما لهش قبة سما

يا ورد من غير أرض شب و نما

يا أي معني جميل سمعنا عليه

الخلق ليه عايشين حياه مؤلمة

عجبي !!!

(صلاح جاهين)

الشاعر الراقى
أستاذ أيمن
دعوة جميلة للتفاؤل نتمنى إنها تلقى صدى فى نفوسنا
جت فعلا فى وقتها لأن كلنا محتاجينها
أخى أستاذ أيمن
معجبة جدا بقلمك وشعرك الراقى
فأرجو أن تتقبلنى قارئة دائمة فى صفحاتك
لك كل إحترامى وتقديرى


فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا قرص شمس ما لهش قبة سما
> يا ورد من غير أرض شب و نما
> يا أي معني جميل سمعنا عليه
> الخلق ليه عايشين حياه مؤلمة
> عجبي !!!
> (صلاح جاهين)
> الشاعر الراقى
> أستاذ أيمن
> دعوة جميلة للتفاؤل نتمنى إنها تلقى صدى فى نفوسنا
> ...


الأخت الرقيقة / فراشة

شرف لي أن تزوري الموضوع...

ويزيد هذا الشرف بتفضلك بالمشاركة الجميلة...

أما أن تضعي كلمات العملاق "صلاح جاهين" كجزء من تعليقك على عملي المتواضع...

فليس بعده من تكريم.

----------


## أم أحمد

> زقزق يا طير الأمل...
> غنّي لي مهما ان حصل...
> والجرح لو مكتوب...
> مكتوب عليه... يندمل...
> عجبي!


صح كده
كل جرح مسيره يجيله يوم ويندمل
ومش لازم نفضل عايشين علي ذكري الجراح
فالحياة برغم قسوتها لسه جميلة
والامل ان بكرة يبقي احلي من النهاردة

الاستاذ القدير ايمن
سعيدة بعودة قلمك المشرق من جديد ينير انحاء المنتدي
تقبل خالص تقديري :f:

----------


## احمد الشربينى

> [frame="4 70"]*تفاؤليات...*
> 
> 
> *أيام اهه بتجري...
> جايبة الجراح تهري...
> أحسن نعيش على طول...
> ولاّ نموت بدري؟
> عجبي!
> 
> ...


*الشاعر الجميل
أيمــــن رشـــدى
مقاطع تكشف عن إمكانية شاعر حقيقى
له رؤية وله فلسفه, وله فكرة
وكل مقطع يقدم الحكمة من غرض تقديمه
احكام وتكثيف, وتركيز.
أعجبت جدا بالمقطع الرابع,
وان كان هذا المقطع هو الأ؟فضل
أيوة السواد مرشوش...
بيه الزمن منقوش...
امسح شوية بقع...
تلقى البياض مفروش...
عجبي!
ولكن اخى أيمن
إسمحلى احتج بشدة على استخدام عبارة (عجبى)
والتى جعلتنى فى غاية الاستفزاز, 
وكانها النهاية الشرعية للرباعيةأو المقطع القصير
وهى عبارة اختص بها صلاح جاهين رباعياته كتيمة خاصة به
وهنا لا أراك مقلدا ولا محاكيا لصلاح جاهين
بل أرى الشاعر ايمن رشدى
بروحه, وشعره, وشخصيته, وهذا جميل
فلماذا تنهيها بنهايات غيرك وانت الذى ابدع؟
لماذا لاتكون أنت؟
مع احترامى للعظيم صلاح جاهين وانا من عشاقه ومعجبيه
مجرد ملاحظة بعد اعجابى الشديد  بتلك المقاطع
احمد الشربينى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صح كده
> كل جرح مسيره يجيله يوم ويندمل
> ومش لازم نفضل عايشين علي ذكري الجراح
> فالحياة برغم قسوتها لسه جميلة
> والامل ان بكرة يبقي احلي من النهاردة
> الاستاذ القدير ايمن
> سعيدة بعودة قلمك المشرق من جديد ينير انحاء المنتدي
> تقبل خالص تقديري


أختي العزيزة / أم أحمد

السعادة لي بزيارتك وجميل تعليقك. 

لكن اسمحي لي باعتراض... فالقسوة... لا تجتمع مع أي جمال...

فرأيي -بعد إذنك- إن الحياة بها الكثير من القسوة...

وبعض الجمال...

لكننا نتحمل هذا... من أجل ذاك.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الشاعر الجميل
> أيمــــن رشـــدى
> مقاطع تكشف عن إمكانية شاعر حقيقى
> له رؤية وله فلسفه, وله فكرة
> وكل مقطع يقدم الحكمة من غرض تقديمه
> احكام وتكثيف, وتركيز.
> أعجبت جدا بالمقطع الرابع,
> وان كان هذا المقطع هو الأ؟فضل
> أيوة السواد مرشوش...
> ...


الأخ الفاضل / أحمد الشربيني

أشكرك لجميل كلماتك...

وأزيد في الشكر لملاحظتك عن كلمة "عجبي"...

فالصراحة بيننا... حق وواجب...

وإن وافقتك إنني مقلد ومحاكي... فسيسري ذات الحكم على العملاق "صلاح جاهين"... وهو ما يأباه كلانا.

هذا لأن الختام بكلمة "عجبي" موجود في الأشعار والأزجال الشعبية المصرية قبل أن يولد.

وفي الشعر عموماً... الاقتباس من الشعبيات (الفولكلور)، أو حتى من السابقين إجراء مقبول -وتكرر كثيرا- ما لم يتجاوز حدوده فيحل محل الإبداع.

لك أجمل التحيات والشكر.

----------


## وجدى محمود

سارح فى ايدك قلم
والحبر اوتاره

عجبي عليك يألم
ليه بس تختاره

ايمن وحرفك حكم
بتلالى أنواره

تسلملى يادى الجدع
يللى الأمل جاره

كلام يزيل الوجع
ويطفى فيه ناره

رشدى أكيد فيك زرع
الخير وأفضاله

أخى الفاضل
الشاعر الرائع

أيمن رشدى

كنت اتمنى ان الحق بقصيدتك  ((هو عارف نفسه )) :hey: 

لكن لم تسعفنى الظروف للرد عليها

بس انا عايز اعرف

ازاى تسيب حلة المحشى مقفول عليها :Banned2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> سارح فى ايدك قلم
> والحبر اوتاره
> 
> عجبي عليك يألم
> ليه بس تختاره
> 
> ايمن وحرفك حكم
> بتلالى أنواره
> 
> ...


*[frame="9 60"]من كتر ما كلمتك
بتمس وجداني

احترت... اقول: أشكرك
ولاّ أقول: تاني؟

موّال... وفيه رقتك
بالود صافاني

انت أكيد صنعتك
شاعر... وإنساني.[/frame]*







> كنت اتمنى ان الحق بقصيدتك  ((هو عارف نفسه ))
> 
> لكن لم تسعفنى الظروف للرد عليها
> banned2:



أخي الفاضل / وجدي

يا سيدي رد في أي مكان يعجبك... ممكن تحط موضوع جديد... أو في العندليبيات (قاعة التعارف والمناسبات)... ياكشي ترد في روتانا زمان.





> بس انا عايز اعرف
> 
> ازاى تسيب حلة المحشى مقفول عليها


انا وراها... لا تقلق.... إيدكم معايا لحد ما نفتح عليها... وبسسسسسسسسسسسس.

----------


## احمد الشربينى

> الأخ الفاضل / أحمد الشربيني
> 
> أشكرك لجميل كلماتك...
> 
> وأزيد في الشكر لملاحظتك عن كلمة "عجبي"...
> 
> فالصراحة بيننا... حق وواجب...
> 
> وإن وافقتك إنني مقلد ومحاكي... فسيسري ذات الحكم على العملاق "صلاح جاهين"... وهو ما يأباه كلانا.
> ...


*أخى الشاعر
أيمن رشدى
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
بصراحة مش قادر أتخيل ان الكلام ده رد على مشاركتى
ياريت ترجعلها تانى, وتشوف ان كنت فعلا اتهمتك بالتقليد. أو المحاكاه؟
بقى ياراجل سبت كلامى عنك وعن النص
وركزت على ملاحظى باستخدام كلمة عجبى؟وهى مجرد وجهة نظر
وكأننى كنت باأقولها تحت تهديد السلاح
انا لو شايفك بتقلد صلاح جاهين ولا بتحاكيه
كنت قلت بناقص عجبى هى كمان بالمرة
انما شايف شاعر ليه ملامحه وخصوصيته 
وعشان كده اعترضت على استخدامك لكلمة عجبى كنهاية لمقاطعك
عموما أنا آسف وأقر بخطئى, فكلنا عرضه لان يخطئ
أرجو أن تقبل أسفى
احمد الشربينى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أخى الشاعر
> أيمن رشدى
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> بصراحة مش قادر أتخيل ان الكلام ده رد على مشاركتى
> ياريت ترجعلها تانى, وتشوف ان كنت فعلا اتهمتك بالتقليد. أو المحاكاه؟
> بقى ياراجل سبت كلامى عنك وعن النص
> وركزت على ملاحظى باستخدام كلمة عجبى؟وهى مجرد وجهة نظر
> وكأننى كنت باأقولها تحت تهديد السلاح
> انا لو شايفك بتقلد صلاح جاهين ولا بتحاكيه
> ...


السلام عليكم

أخي الفاضل / أحمد الشربيني

نعم يا أخي الكريم...

تركت المديح والثناء فيّ وفي قصيدتي... لأنها أشياء تهمني أنا...

على أني أرجو ألاّ أكون قصّرت في أدائك حقك من الشكر.

واهتممت بنقطة اعتراضك لأنها هي ما يهمك أنت...

فآثرت ما يهمك على ما يهمني... من باب المجاملة والذوق.

ولاّ إيه؟

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *تفاؤليات...*
> 
> 
> *أيام اهه بتجري...*
> *جايبة الجراح تهري...*
> *أحسن نعيش على طول...*
> *ولاّ نموت بدري؟*
> *عجبي!* 
> *اللي انحرم... زعلان...*
> ...


 
عينى عليك يا رضا 
أرضى كمان حبه
وأوصل حبال غربتك 
بإللى بعيد حبه
وأبدر بذور لحتمال 
حبه ورا حبه
قالو نصيبنا كده 
وكل شىء مكتوب
والدنيا على ده و دا
فايز على مغلوب
سررررخت يا عزوتى 
طب ليه بنتباعد
وليه خطاوى الوصال 
متشافه بالمقلوب !

عندليب الحرف / أيمن رشدى
وفاصل من الغناء الشجى
أضاءت له الابجديات شموع المعانى 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> عينى عليك يا رضا 
> أرضى كمان حبه
> وأوصل حبال غربتك 
> بإللى بعيد حبه
> وأبدر بذور لحتمال 
> حبه ورا حبه
> قالو نصيبنا كده 
> وكل شىء مكتوب
> والدنيا على ده و دا
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عيني على دا الجدع=شايل حمول... ولا نَخّ
من غدر ناس اتلدع=تِعبان في سمه يبُخّ
والودّ فيه ما انقطع=ساعة الشدايد... أخ[/poem]***[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عيني على اللي ابتسم=وكأنه في الجنّه
راضي بحكم القسم=لا احتاج... ولا اتمنّى
وسطينا... بلسم حكم=بيغنّي موّالنا.[/poem]***

----------


## سحر الشربينى

الأستاذ أيمن

سعدت ُ جداً وأنا أتجول بين حروفك الراقية

لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الأستاذ أيمن
> 
> سعدت ُ جداً وأنا أتجول بين حروفك الراقية
> 
> لك جزيل الشكر


الأخت الكريمة / سحر الشربيني

بل السعادة الأكبر أن يتشرف الموضوع بزيارتك...

وأن تروق لك الكلمات.

فالشكر الأولى لك.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*[frame="9 60"]تسلم إيدين الزمن
مهما ان يجيب من محن
عايشين بنلعن فيه
طب يعمل ايه... يتركن؟
عجبي!

حتى الجراح ليها
فايدة بنجنيها
لما النيران تنطفي
الماس يبان فيها
عجبي!

حملك... مقاس كتفك
ربك... وقسّم لك
عايز حمول غيرها؟
طب سيب بقيِت رزقك
عجبي! [/frame]*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*يمامه فوق فى السما

صوتها سكوت

والحزن من جواها

محسسنى بموت

ناديت عليها اقولها على غصن راحه

ضحكت وقالت
انا لا شايفه غصن زيتون ولا غصن توت*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *تفاؤليات...*
> 
> 
> *أيام اهه بتجري...*
> *جايبة الجراح تهري...*
> *أحسن نعيش على طول...*
> *ولاّ نموت بدري؟*
> *عجبي!* 
> *اللي انحرم... زعلان...*
> ...


 *الحبيب أيمن رشدي*

*ورباعيات ذات مضمون رائع وأسلوب متميز*
*إستمتعت بشده وأنا أقرأها فلم أكتفي بقراءه واحده*
*بل أعدت القراءه أكثر من مره دون ملل*
*و في كل مره كانت متعتي تزيد*
*وحتى المداخلات التي قرأتها لمن مروا على صفحتك الجميله*
*وجدتني مستمتعاً بقراءاتها وقراءة ردودك عليها*
*وإهتممت بشده بهذا الحوار الراق*
*الذي دار مابينك وبين أخي الشاعر الجميل أحمد الشربيني*
*ولقد دار هذا الحوار من قبل بيني وبين صديق حبيب* 
*وشاعر جميل هو أخي أحمد أبو سنه*
*وأذكر أنني كنت في البدايه أتبنى نفس الرأي الذي تميل أنت إليه في مداخلتك وكنت أرى ولا زلت أن عجبي هي مفرده لغويه لا يحق لأحد أن يمنع الأخرين إستخدامها أو أن يحتكرها شخص دون الآخرين* *ولكني أقتنعت أن عجبي حين تأتي كختام لرباعيه شعريه فهي تشير شئنا أو أبينا* *عن قصد منا أو دون قصد* 
*لصاحب أشهر رباعيات في العاميه المصريه* 
*شاعرنا الكبير صلاح جاهين*
*فكتابة الرباعيات هي حق لكل شاعر* 
*ولا يستطيع أحد أن يتهمه بالتقليد إن هو فعل ذلك*
*وحتى إن إختار أن يختم كل رباعية مستخدماً عجبي* 
*لا يعني هذا أن يشار إليه على أنه مقلد*
*وأخي أحمد الشربيني والشهاده لله لم يقل أنك مقلد* 
*بل طرح وجهة نظر أعرف الكثيرون ممن يتبنونها*
*وأنا واحد ممن يرون أنه حتى لو ثبت أن صلاح جاهين* 
*ليس هو أول من ختم رباعياته مستخدماً هذه المفرده* 
*إلا أن الرباعيات وإرتباط مفردة عجبي بها* 
*قد أصبحت ببساطه شديده تعني صلاح جاهين* 
*بس سيبك إنت*
*إنت لما بتبقى رايق وتمتعنا بقلمك ومشاعرك الجميله*
*الواحد بيبقى مش لاقي حاجه يقولها غير*
*عجبي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يمامه فوق فى السما
> صوتها سكوت
> والحزن من جواها
> محسسنى بموت
> ناديت عليها اقولها على غصن راحه
> ضحكت وقالت
> انا لا شايفه غصن زيتون ولا غصن توت*


*دا عشان فيه فروع كتير... كلها متحطمة؟
ولاّ وقفتها لمصير... انكتب فوق في السما؟
ولاّ شايفة الدنيا سودا... دموع حجر
ولاّ لمّا تروح تطير... نقرا في عيونها... العمى؟
عجبي!*

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"]واحده بتقولى بحبك  قولت هعع

هو أنا ناقص لقلبى يتوجع

جربته مره وراح خلاص ألمى إنتهى

وكئنه ضرس مسوس كان واجعنى وإتخلع

عجبى[/grade]

----------


## احمدعمران

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

وله هذا كلام زين وزين قوى قوى كمان 

وله وحشتنا يا صلاح جاهين

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> ما تقولشي "آه" م الوجع...
> دي النار وضوء الجدع...
> لو تبتسم للنار...
> هي اللي راح تتلسع...
> عجبي!



آه و ألف آه لهذه الحكمة البالغة !!!


[quote



> زقزق يا طير الأمل...
> غنّي لي مهما ان حصل...
> والجرح لو مكتوب...
> مكتوب عليه... يندمل...
> عجبي!


[/quote]
لا تعليق ، فقد أسكرتنى الحكمة و روعة النص !!!

[frame="1 80"]*مقدر و مكتوب*

كله يا صاحبى ع الجبين مكتوب
كل المقدر :
 والعمل كله : خطايا و صلاح و ذنوب
مين دا اللى يهرب ، تقدر تقوللى مين ؟
دا اللى انكتب ع الجبين يا صاحبى : لازم تشوفه العين

حتى طيور الأمل ذاته
سطرين فى صفحة من سجلاته
والا السعادة و راحة البال و الحب و خلافه
فصل مثبوت فى الكتاب إللى محدش مننا قراه ..
ولا شافه

لكن وجود الأمل ، من غير عمل : دا خيبة بالويبة
و اللى بيقعد ينتظر قدره ف كسل ، حاجة مقرفة و عجيبة
أستاذ أيمن عندليب المنتدى و بلبله الصداح ، لقد نطقت بالحكمة كفيلسوف عاش الحياة و خبرها فعبر عنها فكانت المعزوفة التى سمت إلى ذروة الإبداع ..
كل التقدير .. و معذرة لردى المتواضع ...
مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## وجدى محمود

الله عليك يأستاذ مصطفى


حقيقى انت أنسان عظيم وجميل

لو ده تواضع فى ردك

انا ردى حيكون إيه

دا بس ضمه فى حرفك

ديوان أتوه أنا فيه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الحبيب أيمن رشدي*
> 
> *ورباعيات ذات مضمون رائع وأسلوب متميز*
> *إستمتعت بشده وأنا أقرأها فلم أكتفي بقراءه واحده*
> *بل أعدت القراءه أكثر من مره دون ملل*
> *و في كل مره كانت متعتي تزيد*
> *وحتى المداخلات التي قرأتها لمن مروا على صفحتك الجميله*
> *وجدتني مستمتعاً بقراءاتها وقراءة ردودك عليها*
> *وإهتممت بشده بهذا الحوار الراق*
> ...


أخي الحبيب / عصام علم الدين

صاحب أخف دم وأجمل روح...

أولاً... جزاك الله كل الخير على مديحك وكلماتك الجميلة.

ثانياً... ليس هناك ذكر لا لاتهامات ولا غيره... الحكاية كلها حوار أخوة على نقطة فيها اختلاف وجهات نظر وليس خلافاً... فأنا أقدّر كل الآراء، وخاصة تلك التي تساعدني على الإجادة... أي النقد.

ثالثاً... مادمنا اتفقنا على أن للشاعر حرية الاختيار... فقد اخترت ما أراه. بدون حساسيات ولا غيرها.

رابعاً... بما إنّك صاحب أخف دم وأجمل روح...

وحيث إنك طرف ثالث بين اثنين أخوة ليس بينهم غير كل مودّة واحترام... وبرضه كلامك كأننا ماسكين في هدوم بعض وبتفض عركة في المدبح...

المرة الجاية اللي تعمل فيها كدا... حاسيح دمك الخفيف... واطلّع روحك الحلوة...

لكن... إلى حينها...

وليقيني الراسخ أنك لا تقصد إلاّ الخير...

واحتراماً لك وللأخ الفاضل / أحمد الشربيني

أبوس راسه وراسك (راسك من برة شكلها حلو يا عصام... يا ترى شكلها إيه لما تتفتح؟)

ولكما مني أرق التحيات.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"]واحده بتقولى بحبك  قولت هعع
> هو أنا ناقص لقلبى يتوجع
> جربته مره وراح خلاص ألمى إنتهى
> وكئنه ضرس مسوس كان واجعنى وإتخلع
> عجبى[/grade]


*[frame="9 60"]لو تقول: دا القلب بايش
والغرام مجنون وطايش
لو تخاف تحيا بحبك
يبقى كيف حنقول: دا عايش؟
عجبي![/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> وله هذا كلام زين وزين قوى قوى كمان 
> وله وحشتنا يا صلاح جاهين


الحمد والشكر لله...

الأخ الفاضل / أحمد عمران

قسماً بالله لا أعلم مديحاً في عملي أفضل من مقارنة شيء فيه بأستاذ الأساتذة "صلاح جاهين"... ولو من بعيد.

جزاكم الله جميعا بالخير.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> آه و ألف آه لهذه الحكمة البالغة !!!
> [quote


لا تعليق ، فقد أسكرتنى الحكمة و روعة النص !!!

[frame="1 80"]*مقدر و مكتوب*
كله يا صاحبى ع الجبين مكتوب
كل المقدر :
 والعمل كله : خطايا و صلاح و ذنوب
مين دا اللى يهرب ، تقدر تقوللى مين ؟
دا اللى انكتب ع الجبين يا صاحبى : لازم تشوفه العين

حتى طيور الأمل ذاته
سطرين فى صفحة من سجلاته
والا السعادة و راحة البال و الحب و خلافه
فصل مثبوت فى الكتاب إللى محدش مننا قراه ..
ولا شافه

لكن وجود الأمل ، من غير عمل : دا خيبة بالويبة
و اللى بيقعد ينتظر قدره ف كسل ، حاجة مقرفة و عجيبة
أستاذ أيمن عندليب المنتدى و بلبله الصداح ، لقد نطقت بالحكمة كفيلسوف عاش الحياة و خبرها فعبر عنها فكانت المعزوفة التى سمت إلى ذروة الإبداع ..
كل التقدير .. و معذرة لردى المتواضع ...
مصطفى سلام[/frame][/QUOTE]

*[frame="9 60"]دا المتواضع عند سيادتك؟
طب ارد ازاي على تغريدتك؟
دا اللي يشوف الحكمة ف غيره
يغلب "كونفوشيوس" وغلاوتك.

أستاذنا وأخونا الأكبر
ببساطة وحكمة بيسطّر
يا حنتعلّم من أنغامه
يا نبات بالعقل المتحير.

تسلم إيد تستاهل بوسة
والعين الراقية المحروسة
تسلم للكل يا أستاذنا
ريق سكر... زي البسبوسة.[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله عليك يأستاذ مصطفى
> حقيقى انت أنسان عظيم وجميل
> لو ده تواضع فى ردك
> انا ردى حيكون إيه
> دا بس ضمه فى حرفك
> ديوان أتوه أنا فيه


*[frame="9 60"]يابني أستاذ مصطفى
مرجع الناس في الصفا
والتواضع هو أصله
والمحبة... والوفا

ع العموم... طب ما انت زيه
وانت م السكان في حيُّه
الطيور تختار مثيلها
دا اللي حببك في ضيّه.
.[/frame]*

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="dc143c ff0000 b22222 8b0000"]زى مين ياعم أيمن

وإش جابنى ليك ولا ليه

إنتوا بتجاملونى ديما

لجل قلبى واللى فيه

من مشاعر حلوه جدا

ليك ياصاحبى وبرده ليه[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [grade="dc143c ff0000 b22222 8b0000"]زى مين ياعم أيمن
> وإش جابنى ليك ولا ليه
> إنتوا بتجاملونى ديما
> لجل قلبى واللى فيه
> من مشاعر حلوه جدا
> ليك ياصاحبى وبرده ليه[/grade]


*التواضع ميزة حلوة بجد فيك
بس دا مش رأيك انت... دا رأيي فيك
قول بقى براحتك يا كابتن... عيد وزيد
زي حكم المحكمة... صادر عليك.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*[frame="9 60"]اللي كتب موّال...  بالآه... ويا ندامى
ليه تلقى حالته بحال... وجراح كتير ياما؟
أيوب أظنّه قال، لمّا رمى القفة
الصبر كل ما طال... بيطوّل القامة...
عجبي![/frame]*

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="4169e1 00008b 4b0082 000000"]الصبر فين أراضيه

ولا مالوش أرض

دلونى وأنا أراضيه

وأمشيله ميت أرض

لو غاب لمين أشكيه

وأنا اللى محتاجه

يسندنى وقت الهم

ولا الهموم فرض[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*[frame="9 60"]الصبر... من جوّاك... لو راح تعيش راضي
واللي قَسم خللاك... عبد... انت مش قاضي
واللي كلامه كتير... ونصيبه مش عاجبه
راح يقفل الشباك... ويعيش... مع الماضي.
عجبي![/frame]*

----------

